# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Κότες νεκρές

## kalogeros

Εχθες το πρωι βρηκα στο κοτετσι 7 απο τις 9 κοτες με κομμενο το κεφαλι............γνωριζετε τι ειναι αυτο? 
τι ζωο ειναι αυτο?
τι μπορω να κανω?

----------


## kirkal

αν μιλάμε για αγροτική περιοχή εγώ υποθέτω ότι προκειται για κάποια νυφίτσα ή κάποιο σαρκοβόρο.....ένας σκύλος νομιζω αποτρέπει τέτοιου είδους αρπακτικά...

----------


## geog87

κριμα για τισ κοτουλες σου!!!ισως καποιο αλλα σημαδι?βρηκες τιποτα? μηπως καμια αλεπου?

----------


## sarpijk

Νυφιτσα μαλλον.

----------


## lagreco69

Θα μπορουσε να ειναι νυφιτσα, αλεπου η κανενα αγριοσκυλο! αναλογως την περιοχη που εισαι. το κοτετσι κλεινει το βραδυ? τι περιφραξη εχεις? οποσδηποτε θα πρεπει να την ενισχυσεις!!! ο σκυλος ειναι καλη ιδεα! θα μπορουσε να σε ενημερωνει και τυχον επιθεσεις, εαν εβαλες εναν εξω απο το κοτετσι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι νυφιτσα!
Συνηθος κανουν λαγουμια και ετσι μπανουν στα κοτετσια!
Μονο πνιγουν τις κοτες απο οτι εχω ακουσει αλλα δεν τις τρωνε! (ετσι τουλαχιστον ξερω)

----------


## kalogeros

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις, πρεπει να σας γνωρίσω οτι υπάρχει και σκυλος και 3 χηνες, (μαλλον ειναι αχρηστα σαν και μενα)
 το κοτετσι ειναι με συρμα πονταριστο αλλα μεγαλο τετραγωνο

----------


## mariakappa

για να αποφυγουμε τετοιου ειδους επιθεσεις οταν φτιαχνουμε κοτετσι ριχνουμε πρωτα κατι σαν πλακα και εκει πανω "δενουμε" το συρματοπλεγμα.ετσι δεν μπορει να περασει τιποτα.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Κρίμα για τις κοτούλες! Ξέρω πολύ καλά τι σημαίνει, με άτυχες - αιμοβόρες τέτοιες επιθέσεις, που έχουν συμβεί και στων γονιών μου το κοτέτσι, και η πίκρα μετά είναι μεγάλη.............
Σ' εμάς έρχονται *εχθροί και κακόβολα στοιχεία* όλων... των ειδών. Αλεπούδες, κουνάβια (μπορεί να είναι και στη δική σου περίπτωση), αγριόσκυλα, ...γύφτοι, διάφοροι αλλοδαποί.... 
Πολλά μέτρα έχουμε πάρει, αλλά τίποτα δεν έχει αποδώσει...... Η τελευταία ζημιά ήταν 24 κότες και κοκοράκια σε σύνολο των 28...... από άγρια σκυλιά...........

----------


## lagreco69

> το κοτετσι ειναι με συρμα πονταριστο αλλα μεγαλο τετραγωνο


Αμα ειναι με μεγαλο ανοιχτα το συρμα, τοτε νυφιτσα στην εκανε. βαλε πονταριστο κουνελοσυρμα απο την μεσα μερια του!!

----------


## Paul

Κι εγω νυφιτσα πιστευω στην εκανε τη δουλεια γιατι οι νυφιτσες σκοτωνουν ολα τα θυραματα με τη μια για να εχουν και στη συνεχεια τροφη...Κατα τη γνωμη μου πρεπει να υπερυψωσεις την περιφραξη και να τα κλεινεις το βραδυ...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Με τον Πεθερό μου κάναμε το εξής στο κοτέτσι μας !! 

Σκάψιμο 15-20 πόντους σε βάθος όλο το μέρος που θέλαμε να κλείσουμε. Τεντώσαμε κοτετσόσυρμα επάνω στο σκαμμένο έδαφος. βρήκαμε κάτι σκουριασμένες σιδερόβεργες 6άρες οικοδομής, και αφού τις κόψαμε περίπου στους 50-60 πόντους, της λυγίσαμε φτιάχνοντας στην ουσία μεγάλα δίχαλα τα οποία καρφώναμε σε διάφορα σημεία. Πιάναμε δηλαδή το πλέγμα σε πολλά σημεία για να μην κάνει καθόλου κοιλιά το πλέγμα !! 
Βάλαμε το χώμα ξανά μέσα σκεπάζοντας το έδαφος με το πλέγμα !!! 

Στην συνέχεια κάναμε αυτό εδώ ακριβώς που βλέπεται σαν περίφραξη (σιδερένιους στύλους) !! Το κοτέτσι εμάς είναι όλο κτιστό με μπλόκα και ελλενίτ (κακός λόγο αμίαντου) για σκέπαστρο !!* 

 

*Εδώ και 1.5 χρόνο μέσα δεν έχει περάσει τίποτα !!!


*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Να συμπληρώσω ότι η πάνω περίφραξη δεν είναι απαραίτητοι να γίνει !! Εμείς την κάναμε γιατί βρήκαμε Γεράκι "Σαΐτα" μέσα ζωντανό.... !!!  *

----------


## adreas

> Νυφιτσα μαλλον.


Ακριβώς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  και  μόνο  αυτό!!!!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

και εγω διαβαζοντας το πρωτο ποστ μονο!σκεφτηκα νυφιτσα με την μια!!τωρα δεν ξερω!κριμα παντως!

----------


## geofil

Εγώ θα έλεγα κουνάβι. To έχω ξαναδεί. Πάντα σκοτώνουν όλες τις κότες.
Και το κακό είναι ότι σκαρφαλώνουν παντού. Επιβάλλεται η περίφραξη από δίπλα, από πάνω και από κάτω.
Στα μέρη μου υπάρχουν μπόλικα κουνάβια. Εγώ έχω κάνει τη ίδια δουλειά με τον karakonstantakis και δεν είχα μέχρι τώρα απώλειες. Σ' αντίθεση με τους γείτονες

----------


## Paul

Κι εγω την ιδια δουλεια με τον Αλεξανδρο εχω κανει και ποτε δεν εχει μπει τιποτα μεσα παρολο που ειμαστε σε περιοχη που εχει πολλες νυφιτσες, κουναβια, αλεπουδες κλπ. Μονο μια φορα μια καρακαξα ειχε αρπαξει 2 κοτοπουλακια, και απο τοτε οτι κοτοπουλακι γεννιεται το βαζω σε κλουβι μεχρι να μεγαλωσει λιγο..

----------


## οδυσσέας

νυφιτσα ειναι και θα ξαναερθει.

----------


## lenia

κουνάβι παιδιά, στο χωριό μου, όλο τέτοια κρούσματα έχουνε όλοι.......

----------


## adreas

> νυφιτσα ειναι και θα ξαναερθει.


Τώρα  μια  εβδομάδα θα  κάνει..  ένα  μήνα  η  δυο   πάντως  δεν θα  σε   ξεχάσει!!!!!!!

----------


## xXx

Αυτό που σου αποκεφάλισε τις κότες είναι *κουνάβι* και όχι νυφίτσα....οι νυφίτσες δεν μπορούνε να το κάνουνε αυτό και ασχολούνται μόνο με μικρά κοτοπουλάκια τα οποία και πνίγουν...το κουνάβι κόβει τα κεφάλια ρουφάει αίμα και φεύγει....και θα στο κάνει και στις άλλες δύο που σου μείνανε αν δεν προσέξεις

----------


## lagreco69

> Αυτό που σου αποκεφάλισε τις κότες είναι *κουνάβι* και όχι νυφίτσα....οι νυφίτσες δεν μπορούνε να το κάνουνε αυτό και ασχολούνται μόνο με μικρά κοτοπουλάκια τα οποία και πνίγουν...το κουνάβι κόβει τα κεφάλια ρουφάει αίμα και φεύγει....και θα στο κάνει και στις άλλες δύο που σου μείνανε αν δεν προσέξεις


Πολυ σωστα!! αυτα που γραφει ο Βασιλης.

----------


## οδυσσέας

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/10...illing-my-hens

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...9090458AAjvHkc

νυφιτσα εν δραση

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ωραίο Βίντεο Κώστα !!! 

Ο του κερατά το ζώο έτσι ??? Κοιτάτε με τη επιμονή κοιτάει δεξιά και αριστερά....να μην την δει κανείς !! Ή και να μην της πάρει κανείς το θήραμα της !!!!  

Ήθελα και να ξέρα πως στο καλό τραβάει το βίντεο ο μάγκας...είναι σε απόσταση αναπνοής και η νυφίτσα δεν έχει πάρει χαμπάρι...*  :: 


_Την θέμα αυτό είχαμε πριν 2 εβδομάδες στο χωριό με μια μεγάλη παρέα που είχαμε μαζευτεί και οι περισσότεροι έκλειναν προς το κουνάβι.
 Ο τρόπος που περιγράφει παραπάνω ο Βασίλης  είναι ο ίδιος με τα λεγόμενα της παρέας !! 
Οτι ζώο και να έκανε όμως την ζημιά....δεν έχει και τόσο σημασία !!! Η καλή πρόληψη είναι η καλύτερη άμυνα !!!_

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Καλόγερος, είναι 100% κουνάβι και είναι πολύ πονηρά και πανέξυπνα ζώα, έχε το υπόψη σου.. Η κλούβα θα χρειαστεί και στο δάπεδο πλέγμα διότι στην ανάγκη θα σου ανοίξει τούνελ να μπει.. Αν είναι να το ξεφορτωθείς  πρέπει να στήσεις παγίδες με δόλωμα κρέας και να το παγιδεύσεις ζωντανό.. Θα του κάνεις ειδικό κλουβί και έτσι δεν θα πλησιάζουν άλλα διότι καταλαβαίνουν ότι θα τα παγιδεύσεις. Όπως σούπα, είναι πονηρά τρωκτικά πάρα πολύ και καταλαβαίνουν... Δοκίμασε να το αιχμαλωτίσεις, αλλά πρόσεχε από τα δόντια του, κόβουν όπως το ξυράφι..

----------


## marcello

παιδια ετσι ειναι η φυση και απο την στιγμη που ζουμε σε αυτη πρεπει να παιρνουμε τα καταλληλα μετρα ασφαλειας (οχι να σκοτωνουμε βεβαια τις νυφιτσες) αλλα στα κοτετσια σας!!!

----------


## geofil

Συνήθως μπερδεύουμε τα κουνάβια με τις νυφίτσες. Γι αυτό και γίνεται όλο αυτό. Συχνά λένε τα κουνάβια νυφίτσες ή το αντίθετο.
Είναι συγγενικά είδη και μοιάζουν αρκετά μεταξύ τους.
Η νυφίτσα είναι μικρή. 15-20εκ το πολύ. Σαν γατάκι δηλαδή. Σπάνια επιτίθεται σε μεγάλες κότες. Συνήθως σε κοτοπουλάκια.
Αντίθετα το κουνάβι επισκέπτεται συχνά τα κοτέτσια. Οι κότες είναι μάλλον το πιο συνηθισμένο θύμα τους. Έχουν το διπλάσιο μέγεθος από τις νυφίτσες.  40-50 εκ.
Νυφίτσα:




Κουνάβι:

----------


## sarpijk

Ζουριδα :Anim 63:

----------


## marcello

ασχετο αλλα  οι πετ νυφιτσες εχουν τρομερη εκπαιδευσιμοτητα!!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις, πρεπει να σας γνωρίσω οτι υπάρχει και σκυλος και 3 χηνες, (μαλλον ειναι αχρηστα σαν και μενα)
> το κοτετσι ειναι με συρμα πονταριστο αλλα μεγαλο τετραγωνο


αν θες βαλε μια φωτογραφια ποιο συρμα ειναι η τις διαστασεις απο το τετραγωνο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

φίλε kalogeros αφού φτιάξεις το κοτέτσι όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά να μην μπορεί να μπει ούτε ποντίκι μέσα να εύχεσαι να είναι κουνάβι.
το κουνάβι είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορεί να έχει κάποιος στις αποθήκες η στα καλύβια γιατί τρώνε τα μεγάλα ποντίκια που οι γάτες δεν 
ασχολούνται μαζί τους γιατί τα φοβούνται.

----------


## geofil

> αν θες βαλε μια φωτογραφια ποιο συρμα ειναι η τις διαστασεις απο το τετραγωνο.


Αν έχει το συνηθισμένο πονταριστό 6Χ10 τότε είναι πραγματικά άχρηστο. Τα πάντα περνάνε από κει. Μόνο τα σκυλιά και τις αλεπούδες κρατάει έξω από το κοτέτσι.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> το κουνάβι είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορεί να έχει κάποιος στις αποθήκες η στα καλύβια γιατί τρώνε τα μεγάλα ποντίκια που οι γάτες δεν ασχολούνται μαζί τους γιατί τα φοβούνται.




http://www.greektube.org/content/view/129280/2/

----------


## kalogeros

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙς ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙς
ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕς ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΥΣΕΙ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΕς ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΕΟΔΟΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΗΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ Η ΑΔΕΙΑ

----------


## IscarioTis

μπορεις αμα θες να σκαψεις λιγο 
να ριξεις τσιμεντο κ μεσα στο τσιμεντο ριξε το κουνελοσυρμα

----------

